
US navy to take charge of largest destroyer – the $4bn USS Zumwalt - techterrier
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/16/us-navy-to-take-charge-of-largest-destroyer-the-4bn-uss-zumwalt
======
mimo777
I remember all of the pain this project caused LMCO. We were in no small way
effected by the cancellation of this project the first time around.

